# More Dust.. questions



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, I saw Keen1's question and all the answers and now have spent a little time looking around the web and reading information about air filtration. 
My questions is has anyone tried to use a home built filtration unit and how effective is it for a small shop?

My shop is 20×10 roughly and in the basement. The more I work in there the more I am trying to figure out what to do for dust control. I don't expect folks to repost what they already said but wondering more about the home built stuff.

Here was one real basic idea I found: 


I would more then likely think about adding a second filter to this concept to catch the larger particles first.

Thanks All.

CtL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It looks to me that it would work. I picked up at HD or Lowes some filter spray that is suppose to make dust stick better to filter material.

Like I said I picked up a couple of cans but have never used it. because i've never built a box filter.


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

I've had the same one for 6 years now….Go to the local furnace guy, ask him for a used furnace blower and motor (big squirrel cage fan). Build an MDF box just big enough for the blower to fit in with cuts for both the exhaust end of the blower and a larger opening in front of the intake (into the "cage") In front of this larger opening, build an open sided frame that will take two or three furnace filters stacked in front of eachother, having the outside filter one of the coarse cheapies, and the inner one a good "micro" type. Wire it to a plug or light switch, and fire 'er up! Like I said, mines been running forever, the blower cost nothing, and a sheet of MDF is cheap 

The downside is that you really should have a dust filter going when you cut the MDF to build your dust filter…......


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

The furnace blower is a great idea and does work fine, but get one that is direct drive, not belt driven. That is, unless you got space in your overhead for a 4' high box! Those belt drive units take up a lot more space!


----------



## iSawitfirst (Dec 18, 2007)

I built an MDF frame around a cheap box fan. Initially I put two filters in but found that it restricted air flow too much. Now I just use one and vaccuum/replace it more frequently. Based on the amount of dust on the filter, it works great! The only bad thing is it takes floor space but on the up-side, I can move it to the place I'm generating dust.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks All for the feedback. I am still contemplating what to do about the dust issue. I did get a nice shop vac for Christmas from my sister, and I found a filter at HD on clearance. Does anyone happen to know about the Rigid AF2100 portable Air Filter? I may just decide to get that in place of a box fan if it does a good job.

Thanks. 
CtL


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

it can be fun to build and might work, but for me, my time in the shop is limited so I spend as much time making furniture projects as possible. I worry about the idea of using the motors and blower from an old furnace. The motor to force air for a whole house is much larger than what a dust filter needs. You may spend more on electricity than the savings you will get from making your own. Also, if you are trying to capture small particles, stirring up this much air may create more dust problems than it can solve. The idea is to move enough air to get the dust into the filter but not so much that you blow it too much.

So if you have time and like to tinker or lack a budget to buy a new unit, who knows, maybe you will invent a better mousetrap (dust trap to be correct). Otherwise, look to a manufactured unit and have some piece of mind.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

If I had a shop in the basement of the house I wouldn't mess around, I would buy a Dust collector, a good air filtration system, and use a box fan/filter close to where I'm working. I couldn't stand the thought of all that dust spreading around in the house, and I'm sure the wife wouldn't either. This is one I built useing a washable filter.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

All thanks for comments here. I just posted a blog entry with my solution to this. 
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/clieb91/blog/3419
Woodchuck you have a good point though I may still decide to build a box unit as supplement.

Thanks again.

CtL


----------



## Recycler (Feb 4, 2008)

I built something similar to what Woodchuck built, biut mine involved duct tape.

I think I've been shamed into redoing it.


----------

